# Troll Freak gone dun it again!



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2010)

I doubt I need any proof when I say Game Freak is a complete dumbass when it comes to making Pokemon games all they can be. Either that, or they're even bigger trolls than Tite Kubo. This is widely, and grudgingly accepted among all its fans.

But come on!



> *Thanks, Troll Freak!*
> 
> Game Freak trolling us...
> 
> ...





Not sure how old news this is. God damn how fucking mentally dense can GF be?!

Ah well. At least this page gave me some good Pokesav ideas


----------



## Netorie (Nov 10, 2010)

All I can say is thank you Game Freak for once again proving to be morons.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 10, 2010)

Trollfreak also really did a number on poor Genosect... His signature move is a shitty version of Judgment and three of its four types are outclassed in every way by TM's he can learn. He has no battle music while Deoxys and Arceus got their own. His speed is 1 point below the ideal base 100 for sweepers, and that point seems to have gone to HP making it 71 rather than an even 70. Last but not least, his stats and Ability are built for mixed attacking--but his physical is incredibly shallow compared to his special movepool.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2010)

I also find it funny what they did to Pendoraa.

In case you don't know, he's a new Bug/Poison Pokemon. Pretty standard, but this one's packing a decent 90 base attack and an impressive 115 base speed. If you run it Adamant with 252 Atk / 252 Speed, his attack will max at 306 and speed at 323. That's pretty damn impressive offensive capability for his type. He's even got a decent base 89 defense.

So he's a poison type packing an impressive base 90 Atk and 115 Speed. He also has this amazing move called Venom Shock. Its accuracy is 100 and its base power is 65. But get this. Its power DOUBLES if the opponent is poisoned when it's hit. What luck, cause Pendoraa has Poison Point ability *and* Toxic Spikes!

Game Freak has actually done something right in making Poison useful for once!

Oh wait. Venom Shock is a _special_ attack, and to top it off, Pendoraa has a shitty base 55 special attack.

Shit, so this perfect setup made by God himself is utterly useless. They literally took a handful of diamonds, waved it in front of our faces, and then flushed them down the toilet.

Game Freak


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 11, 2010)

^
yeah i felt so trolled when i noticed that.
i always thought it was physical and taught my pendra toxic because of that. Then after a few battles i noticed how weak it was. At first i thought it was weak because it wasn't very effective but then i checked Pendra's status and BAM Venom Shock is special, FFFFFFUUUUUUU-!!!!WHHHYYY!!!! IT WOULD HAVE BEEN SO PERFECT!!!!
...taught Pendra Poison Jab instead


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2010)

Sazandora has no way to boost it's Speed.

They gave Delibird a DW ability that does the same thing as it's normal ability.

Aianto gets Truant as a DW ability.

They let Urgamoth learn Wild Bolt, but not Thunderbolt.

They've changed the Sleep counter now. Instead of the turns of sleep adding up and accumulating, the counter now resets every time you switch out.

They didn't give Daikenki the move Shell Break.

They boosted Giga Drain's base power so now Technician Roserade can't take advantage of it.

They give Kyurem two signature moves, but both of them require two turns to use.

They gave Damp to Swampert as a DW ability, but Explosion doesn't halve Defense anymore.

Aerodactyl still doesn't have Head Smash.

They gave Desukan amazing walling capabilities, but neglected to make it Ghost/Steel.

They made Nattorei, which is the perfect Bronzong + Forretress lovechild who does both their jobs better by itself.

They made the elemental monkeys, which just plain suck. They're all NU trash. What the hell were they trying to do here?

They made Hihidaruma's Daruma Mode able to activate only at critical health. Not to mention that it has piss poor Speed in Daruma Mode, and it reverts back to normal if you heal it.

I could keep going, you know.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 11, 2010)

Huh, so they boosted Giga Drain's power? Not what I was expecting.

I mean I always found it trollish that Giga Drain got 10 PP while Drain Punch, its identical physical counterpart, was stuck with only 5 PP. What the hell?

I thought they could even it out by giving Drain Punch 10 PP also. Why not? But they went with simply boosting Giga Drain's power? It works for some Pokemon, but now cripples Roserade's new ability, which makes you question why they gave it to it in the first place.

And the boost was barely justifiable. Why not give it 80 power instead? Why 75? 

Meh. I guess Roserade can make use of Magical Leaf now. Technician makes it a Grass equivalent to Aura Sphere.


There's also an ability which boosts the base power of attacks, but removes their secondary effects. It's called Encourage. Roopushin has it.

I thought it was pretty cool, cause this same Pokemon learns attacks like Hammer Arm and Super Power. So I thought he could use those moves without worrying about stat drops, cause his ability removes secondary effects, plus it boosts their already monstrous power, on top of his base 140 Atk.

It seems perfect, right?

Wrong! Encourage only removes "positive" secondary effects, so moves like Super Power and Hammer Arm still take its toll. Really Game Freak? Then why let him learn such self-destructive moves on his own in the first place? I assumed it was cause Encourage made them actually useful. I thought you were giving him something useful, but this ability's pros and cons completely cancel each other out. The only ability more useless is Slow Start.

And here I had a good strategy for it too. Another golden opportunity Game Freak decided to flush down the toilet. When a child cries, a worker at Game Freak gets a promotion.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 11, 2010)

Under the right conditions Flareon's not bad. I saw a video where Flareon worked wonders with Curse, Charm, and Fire Fang.



Death-kun said:


> They made Nattorei, which is the perfect Bronzong + Forretress lovechild who does both their jobs better by itself.
> 
> They made the elemental monkeys, which just plain suck. They're all NU trash. What the hell were they trying to do here?



Nattorei doesn't have the ability to use trick room...

I resent the Elemental Monkeys being a mistake. Fast, with Gluttony as their ability, access to Nasty Plot as a egg move (Cheer Up and Claw Sharpen for physical use) and they have both offensive abilities to handle themselves. You're underestimating them greatly...


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

I should check this video out 

Though I bet pretty much... anything with Rain Dance and decent SpA could have taken it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 12, 2010)

Battle Video 82-68450-53280

Don't know if it still works but try it.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol, this thread is blown way out of proportion. Yes, GF trolls from time to time (an actual example being Denchura + compoundeyes only being viable with one move thunder). Try not to baww so much next time


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, I agree with the ranting in this thread. 649 Pok?mon is an easy thing to design and maintain and update.

Oh yes, and let's turn Encourage from a good ability to a totally broken one while we're at it. 150% power STAB Flare Blitz is already a great thing, but nooooooooooo... You want the recoil dropped too. You want 150% STAB Overheat without the stat drop. Oh hell, while we're at it why don't we make it so Encourage boosts all attacks by 150%, regardless of whether they have secondary effects or not? After all, turning Encourage from a great ability that greatly boosts Hihidaruma's and Feraligatr's usefulness as sweepers to something that's just completely broken is a great idea!

Who cares if they made a couple of choices that weren't optimised for the Pok?mon those choices were made for? It's not like there isn't a few hundred other Pok?mon you can pick from.

Yet you're calling Game Freak trolls just because they don't pander to your inane wishes that would make the game's balance even worse than it is? I've got an idea! If you don't like how Game Freak are making the Pok?mon games, if you think "Game Freak is a complete dumbass when it comes to making Pokemon games", go play something else... Save us all the whining and the bitching.

Pok?mon is a fucking awesome game. After the disaster that was the fourth gen, the fifth gen is already shaping up to be something amazing. So quit your damn whining.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 12, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Pendora snip



it's a godd tspikes user, it learns poison jab anyway, poison is still a terrible attacking type and venom shock is unreliable.



Death-kun said:


> They boosted Giga Drain's base power so now Technician Roserade can't take advantage of it.
> *one suffers, while all others who learn giga drain benefit. Not seeing the trolling*
> 
> They gave Damp to Swampert as a DW ability, but Explosion doesn't halve Defense anymore.
> ...





Jυstin said:


> Huh, so they boosted Giga Drain's power? Not what I was expecting.
> 
> I mean I always found it trollish that Giga Drain got 10 PP while Drain Punch, its identical physical counterpart, was stuck with only 5 PP. What the hell?
> 
> ...



Bawww they didn't make encourage broken baww. 
ffs it's already a good ability even when it works only by removing positive effects. Oh and it negates life orb recoil on moves that benefit from encourage, so yeah, don't see how it's terrible at all.

edit: more baw baw baw
My issue isn't pointing out stupid stuff GF has done, my issue is doing so in the bitchiest way possible and adding hyperbole to boot.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Not sure how old news this is. God damn how fucking mentally dense can GF be?!
> 
> Ah well. At least this page gave me some good Pokesav ideas



Flareon is whatever - it's always been ass, and even with a better physical move pool, it's still slow and would still be ass.

The reason the Eruptuon Tran was always quiet natured was to keep shit in check.

The ability to have a +spe natured Tran with that move would be too good.

Timid/Naive with Scarf would be too good. Getting flash fire and being able to launch off Eruptions while outspeeding most switches would be waaaaay too strong. Especially considering it doesn't take damage in sandstorms.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Yes, I agree with the ranting in this thread. 649 Pokémon is an easy thing to design and maintain and update



This sarcasm only works if it's just one person working on the project. They've got a whole team.

Plus not all of the bs is from ignorant overlooking. Some of it borders on sheer stupidity, where it would be less insulting to say it was intentional.



> Oh yes, and let's turn Encourage from a good ability to a totally broken one while we're at it. 150% power STAB Flare Blitz is already a great thing, but nooooooooooo... You want the recoil dropped too. You want 150% STAB Overheat without the stat drop. Oh hell, while we're at it why don't we make it so Encourage boosts all attacks by 150%, regardless of whether they have secondary effects or not? After all, turning Encourage from a great ability that greatly boosts Hihidaruma's and Feraligatr's usefulness as sweepers to something that's just completely broken is a great idea!



Why not? Tinted Lens and Magic Guard are already broken. I don't even have to mention No Guard.

It wouldn't even be that broken. No more than a STAB 150 base power Water Spout, with 100% accuracy, used by a Pokemon that automatically summons a rain storm, giving the move yet *another* STAB boost, which can then be coupled with Choice Specs or Choice Scarf to literally solo any team not immune to it.

THAT is the definition of broken. Probably why they designed a Pokemon specifically to counter the beast; Quagsire.

Encourage would balance it's positive effect out by removing both negative and positive attack effects. That means that while Super Power doesn't lower Atk and Def, Rock Slide also won't flinch, and DynamicPunch won't confuse. It shouldn't be discriminatory.

And hell, why even lead players on like that? Give a Pokemon with an ability that you THINK eliminates all secondary effects, negative or positive, while giving him two powerful moves that have negative effects, leading you to think that it's meant to compliment his ability, when in fact, it doesn't. The description is only that it removes secondary effects, without any specifications. Unless a player thinks ahead and goes to Smogon or Bulbapedia, and instead uses the game's ability description, they're gonna get trolled, hard.

Does it mean people aren't gonna deal with it and find movesets that work? No.

Does that mean people still won't wonder what Game Freak was thinking? No.

Does this mean the ability isn't useful? No, but not as useful as it can be.

Does it compliment Roopushin's moves? Not hardly.

Roopushin's not even that fast. Base Speed of 45. Not even Choice Scarf can add enough speed to justify being locked into one move. Encourage removing negative effects would hardly make it close to broken.



And the issue with Pendoraa has no excuse.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> it's a godd tspikes user, it learns poison jab anyway, poison is still a terrible attacking type and venom shock is unreliable.



That's the point. Venom Shock would have actually made it something formidable. Poison's always been sub-par, but this could have changed that.

Being able to use Poison Jab and Toxic Spikes alone doesn't make up for it. It's still sub-par. 



> Bawww they didn't make encourage broken baww.
> ffs it's already a good ability even when it works only by removing positive effects. Oh and it negates life orb recoil on moves that benefit from encourage, so yeah, don't see how it's terrible at all.
> 
> edit: more baw baw baw
> My issue isn't pointing out stupid stuff GF has done, my issue is doing so in the bitchiest way possible and adding hyperbole to boot.



I've already made a post on why it wouldn't be broken. Far from it. 207 max Speed, even with a Choice Scarf, gimps it heavily. Don't confuse my posts about _why_ it's stupid for bawwing. I'm not losing any sleep over it.

Hell, Delibird is one of the most neglected Pokemon in the game. That doesn't stop me from wanting to find a good set for it. It's actually the more gimped Pokemon that I enjoy training. It makes it more challenging. I've even made a Noctowl that's kickass.

But if something doesn't makes sense, it just doesn't. If something's stupid, it's stupid. Doesn't mean I won't enjoy working with it and making the best out of what I've got, which makes it all the more fun. I still can't fathom why they'd either give Pendorra Venom Shock, or make it a special attack. Poison Point and Toxic Spikes compliment it so well, or it would if it weren't totally useless on him.

But no, I enjoy coming up with movesets, especially when the options are limited. Hell yeah I'm still going to enjoy an Encouraged Earthquake or Mach Punch (if it's still counted as a priority move) with Roopushin. In fact, Mach Punch would greatly compliment his horrible speed, when coupled with Encourage.

It's the principle that makes no sense. If your argument is on _how_ I'm presenting my points, then that's you're problem. Most people actually agree with my points, and have points of their own.

Anyway, I think you're misinterpreting where everyone is coming from. This thread is just something to talk about, nothing more.

It just happens to be a very entertaining subject.



bbq sauce said:


> Flareon is whatever - it's always been ass, and even with a better physical move pool, it's still slow and would still be ass.
> 
> The reason the Eruptuon Tran was always quiet natured was to keep shit in check.
> 
> ...



I always hated what they did to Flareon, but like the other Eevee stages, I have a blast plotting movesets. If only he could learn ExtremeSpeed. I'd have fun trying a Yawn / Protect / Curse / ExtremeSpeed combo.

You have a point. Most people's beef with it is that natures don't normally effect movepools. All other Pokemon learn the same moves regardless of nature, so they're pissed that Game Freak broke its own rules.

Or could be that they feel like Game Freak gave a goody and took one away.

Though I think it has to do with Eruption losing power with HP loss, in which case low speed would definitely gimp its power.

Smogon's the one with the major problem. While I'd love a Modest Heatran like that, Choice Scarf still works pretty well. There's just a few Pokes he can't outrun with it, but it's not enough to stop me using it.

Plus there's always Trick Room like they said, or SpeedPassing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, the low speed nature is to balance eruption so that Heatran can be more easily outsped and damaged.

I bring forry to spin off the rocks or w/e, and you try to fire blast it..

I bring in Heatran, who is scarfed and know eruption.. and you give it a flash fire boost..

No rocks means he has full health, and flash fire + stab means eruption = 200 BP x 1.5 = 300 BP x 1.5 = 450 BP attack with Heatrans already gdlk SPA.

Considering Fire blast under those conditions (270BP, lower than full powered STAB eruption BEFORE FF boost) can get 2HKOs on several pokemon who _resist_ it, means you have to sacrifice a pokemon, and have a revenge killer who can outspeed it, and hopefully has earthquake, another poke with Flash fire to force it out temporarily.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, Icy Eagle, I really think you took things way out of context with this thread. Same with Lyra. This thread is basically a griping thread on things _you_ think GF just didn't do right or overlooked. Many of my examples are also things that have been pointed out and facepalmed at on other boards. Honestly, it's kind of a damper on the fun in this thread when someone goes around wrekking people's opinions on what GF fucked up on. Correction, not fucked up on, but what you think should've been different or what you would've liked to see. 

Though that's all I'm going to say, as I really don't feel like arguing over whether a game production company meant to do this or that, as that wasn't the point of the thread. The point of the thread was to point out dumb things that _you_ think GF did or would've wanted different. 



Icy_eagle said:


> Lol, this thread is blown way out of proportion. Yes, GF trolls from time to time (*an actual example being Denchura + compoundeyes only being viable with one move thunder*). Try not to baww so much next time



Oh, and this isn't trolling either. Denchura with 91% accurate STAB Thunder without needing rain support is like a gift from God.

Pot, kettle, black.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yes, the low speed nature is to balance eruption so that Heatran can be more easily outsped and damaged.
> 
> I bring forry to spin off the rocks or w/e, and you try to fire blast it..
> 
> ...



He'd work great if used with Ninjask. If you can pull off a few Substitutes/Protects, you might get lucky enough to pass on the Sub to Heatran, and if you're facing a Fire type, that'll only prompt them more to use a Fire move. You SubPass in Heatran with even a +2 Speed, he takes the Fire move, his own Fire moves get boosted, that's pretty much GG. Heatran hits with Eruption, which does half damage on the Fire type, they use another move, break the Sub, then Eruption finishes, assuming they survive the first attack.

Or they switch and take a free Eruption up the ass 



Death-kun said:


> Wow, Icy Eagle, I really think you took things way out of context with this thread. This thread is basically a griping thread on things _you_ think GF just didn't do right or overlooked. Many of my examples are also things that have been pointed out and facepalmed at on other boards. Honestly, it's kind of a damper on the fun in this thread when someone goes around wrekking people's opinions on what GF fucked up on.
> 
> Though that's all I'm going to say, as I really don't feel like arguing over whether a game production company meant to do this or that, as that wasn't the point of the thread.



Exactly, This is for fun. Complaining about our opinions of GF is no different than the bawwing we're being accused of, except we're not being buzz kills.

And we've always got Pokesav to overcome some of GF's teeth grinders


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Exactly, This is for fun. Complaining about our opinions of GF is no different than the bawwing we're being accused of, except we're not being buzz kills.



Oh yes, this is "all for fun". Don't make me laugh. You start off the thread saying Game Freak don't even know how to make proper Pok?mon games, then start reeling off all the situations you can think of where Game Freak "fucked up".

If this was a thread about funny things Game Freak hadn't properly thought through, I think you completely forgot to mention it when you made the thread.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh yes, this is "all for fun". Don't make me laugh.



I'm not trying to make you laugh. And yes, this is. If you have a problem with it, don't come to this thread. Unless you're a masochist who enjoys torturing yourself.

Or post some things you think Game Freak made little sense of. Don't be a buzz kill.



> You start off the thread saying Game Freak don't even know how to make proper Pokémon games



Nope, I never said this.

I said they're either dumb when it comes to making the games _all they can be_, *or* they do it on purpose.

That was kind of a joke. An exaggeration. These things being discussed are trifle in comparison to the grand scheme of the Pokemon games. Call them minor annoyances. That's all they are to me.

You don't know me very well. Death-kun and Sarutobi Asuma can attest to my love for the Pokemon games. My opinions on Game Freak's fail doesn't change the fact that I find the games great. I don't get why you can't get that.



> then start reeling off all the situations you can think of where Game Freak "fucked up".



What's your point? That's the point of this thread. If you don't agree with the opinions expressed in this thread, then fine. No one's forcing you to.



> If this was a thread about funny things Game Freak hadn't properly thought through, I think you completely forgot to mention it when you made the thread.



I'm sorry it wasn't crystal clear to you, but most other people here, aside from Icy_eagle, didn't misinterpret the thread. If you're that sensitive to Game Freak bashing, then just don't bother with the thread. That's all I can say. You don't work for Game Freak, do you?


Anyway, what I find funny is how Glare has 75% accuracy. Yeah, I know Glare is pretty effective since no Pokemon type is immune to it, so giving it 100% accuracy would just be overkill, but damn, how can someone logically miss with a glare?

Dunsparce used Glare!
Dunsparce's attack missed cause it was looking the wrong way!

or

The foe's Chikorita is fast asleep!
Rattata used Tackle!
Rattata's attack missed!

Seriously, how?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh wow Justin, I was actually sort of thinking about the same kind of thing this morning while playing FireRed on the bus to college.  I had just traded an Abra for the Mr. Mime, and I was training to the route east of Vermilion City, and a trainer's Sandshrew used Sand Attack a few times on Mr. Mime. And Confusion missed, and then it made me think... what the fuck. 

How do you miss with Psychic attacks!? 

"I thought wrong"


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Mime: "I thought that attack was guaranteed? "

Abra: "Well, I guess you...  thought wrong."



Oh, and what's up with Shynx having Intimidate? My Feraligatr's way scarier looking than that plush toy, but it got scared and lost some attack power 

For that matter, what makes Scary Face lower speed?


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

Well despite Pendoraa's horrible special attack it is still really good at putting down poison spikes, and I'm ok with it only having that. With its defenses it's not like it'll be able to last long enough to use venom shock


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Oh, and what's up with Shynx having Intimidate? My Feraligatr's way scarier looking than that plush toy, but it got scared and lost some attack power
> 
> For that matter, what makes Scary Face lower speed?



Dunsparce with Serene Grace. There is no grace to Dunsparce.  Though it makes him a good paraflincher for his own tier.

Scary Face makes the opponent piss themselves.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Well despite Pendoraa's horrible special attack it is still really good at putting down poison spikes, and I'm ok with it only having that. With its defenses it's not like it'll be able to last long enough to use venom shock



It'll always live in Drapion's shadow 



Death-kun said:


> Dunsparce with Serene Grace. There is no grace to Dunsparce.  Though it makes him a good paraflincher for his own tier.
> 
> Scary Face makes the opponent piss themselves.



By the way, I'm raising a Dunsparce 

Lv82 - Serene Grace
Bold
@ Leftovers / King's Rock / Wide Lens
----
HP: 324
Atk: 116
Def: 182
SpA: 144
SpD: 123
Spe: 96
----
~Snore
~Rest
~Charge Beam
~Glare

Gotta say, it kicks major ass. But it's Charge Beam once missed 4x in a row 


You'd think that lost piss would make them lighter and easier to move. Especially Wailord. That thing's gotta be holding at least a few gallons worth


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It'll always live in Drapion's shadow



Not really. With Pendoraa's speed it'll make a great revenge killer, and after that it'll get a free turn to spread toxic spikes. For goodness' sake it gets STAB Megahorn and with that speed (and respectable attack) it's guarranteed to fuck up most sweepers.

And Lyra and Icy_eagle have a point, you guys are acting a lot like a spoiled brat whining that his new Ferrari is a crimson rather than scarlet . Gen V brought great changes that boosted a lot of pokemon and weakened a few more, and you'll just have to deal with the cards you've been given.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Pendorra has superior speed, but Drapion's also pretty fast. Plus Drapion has far superior defenses and a much better type combination. His abilities are arguably better, especially Super Luck, and he has a more useful movepool. Most of the time, he'll be able to pull off 1 or 2 Swords Dance without being KO'd.

Megahorn is good and all. Really good actually, though its accuracy doesn't make it too reliable. It's worthy of a slot on its movepool, but it'll fuck it up too many times for comfort, causing people to opt in using X-Scissor over it. Even when it comes to Toxic Spikes, Pendorra's defense don't make it an ideal candidate for the job, while Drapion not only has superior defenses, but it also has enough speed to pull it off. 

Literally anything Pendorra can do, Drapion can do better. Though, Drapion can also learn Venom Shock, so it's not like making it physical would put Pendorra above it. But the obvious fact is that Poison types have always gotten the short end of the stick. Very few Poison/Bug types can find a place in competitive battling, though Venemoth has a niche with Tinted Lens.

Drapion has the edge over Pendorra because of his superior typing. I _think_ Drapion is OU, which is rare for a Poison type. No Poison/Bug is OU. Doesn't matter if one happens to be your favorite or not. Had Venom Shock been a physical attack, coupled with Pendorra's ability and Toxic Spikes, it very well could have been OU, but I bet you anything it'll be UU at best. Doesn't mean I won't use him, but he won't be nearly as useful.

Are we complaining? If the purpose of this thread is misinterpreted, yeah. In every video game, there's gonna be stuff players find stupid, or don't make sense, or could have been done better, or what have you. And not all players are gonna have the same opinions about it. I'm not denying the good that Gen V is bringing. There's this Fighting move with 40 base power that kicks ass, because it _always_ criticals. Not only does that mean it has an actual base 80 power, but that means it completely disregards opponent's defense increases or your own attack decreases, because that's what critical hits do. That move's gonna blow Curse and Charm out of the water. Excellent use against CurseLax.

We're not saying the games themselves suck. We're just pointing out things that don't make sense, or could have been done better. Not everyone's gonna have the same opinions about it. You see a bunch of people posting different stuff, stuff I didn't even think about.

I'm still gonna have fun using Pendorra, but the placement of Venom Shock just seems completely random and not thought out. It has no useful place on a Pokemon like him, though he's still better off than Flareon who, despite awesome in and of itself, seems to be hated by Game Freak for some reason.

Though that pretty much goes without say. Asking anyone their opinion about Flareon will pretty much get the same answer. There's even a comic about him in the comic section. Just cause we're pointing out it practically has no moves, doesn't mean we're complaining. There's a difference between complaining and stating the obvious, which is something I excel at.

Sad thing is, stating the obvious seems like such a useful skill these days, though it really shouldn't be


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

Eh, at 85 accuracy I don't see the problem with accuracy you're pointing out. It'll still hurt when it hits, and with swarm it gets even stronger.



> I doubt I need any proof when I say Game Freak is a complete dumbass when it comes to making Pokemon games all they can be. Either that, or they're even bigger trolls than Tite Kubo. This is widely, and grudgingly accepted among all its fans.





> All I can say is thank you Game Freak for once again proving to be morons



Yes, clearly this is a thread concerned with pointing out flaws 

Sure some good points are made in this thread, but some points made(like the one concerning Giga Drain, and least half of Death_kun's complaints) are just plain bitching. It doesn't help that in the first few posts you guys come off as whiny condescending douches and then when someone starts complaining about that you guys start being all 'reasonable' all of the sudden.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

And concerning venom shock, you could always use Roserade and Agiruuda(who in retrospect would be much better at revenge killing than Pendoraa)


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 12, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Eh, at 85 accuracy I don't see the problem with accuracy you're pointing out. It'll still hurt when it hits, and with swarm it gets even stronger.



Is it 85? I thought it was 70.

I guess that makes it somewhat reliable 

It's amazing how many times even a 90% accuracy move can miss in a row though.



> Yes, clearly this is a thread concerned with pointing out flaws



Yep pretty much 



> It doesn't help that in the first few posts you guys come off as whiny condescending douches and then when someone starts complaining about that you guys start being all 'reasonable' all of the sudden.



Cause we were forced to by people coming in here bitching at us, kinda like trying to tell a naughty joke before suddenly getting interrupted by some old prude, forcing us to use discretion. We get it. Game Freak has a lot of good ideas. This thread's not saying they don't. It's only pointing out the bad ones. It's fun.

I got that idea from the Smogon page I linked. They actually have a bunch of good points.

You'd also think all attacks would have perfect accuracy if you're targeting a sleeping Pokemon. Sounds logical to me. But no  It doesn't bother me, but it also doesn't make sense.



Zoidberg said:


> And concerning venom shock, you could always use Roserade and Agiruuda(who in retrospect would be much better at revenge killing than Pendoraa)



I did start thinking about this. It also wouldn't be bad on Venomoth who has decent Sp.A, plus Tinted Lens which would really make it shine. Roserade goes without say, but it's already OU. I prefer the Rain Dance + Weather Ball combo myself.

But still, giving it to Pendoraa... I don't see why they bother. No doubt if it were physical, it would make a lot more Poison types OU. Looking forward to using Venomoth with it though.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 13, 2010)

If you have pokesav, why are you complaining?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 13, 2010)

It's not the fact that we _can_ fix it.

It's that we _have to_ in the first place


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, I have to waste my valuable time to make things the way they _should_ be. 

*Remembers making No Guard Ninjask with Sheer Cold, Dynamic Punch and Sacred Fire*


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 13, 2010)

And it can't fix some things. Can't make Venom Shock physical, Encourage non-discriminatory, or bring Giga Drain back to Technician power. You could give Roserade Magical Leaf for Technician, but since it'd only shine in the DW, it should be a Roserade made only for DW battling.

I still have that Ninjask btw  It also has Stone Edge. Dynamic Punch are for Pokemon with Sturdy like Bastiodon, while Sacred Fire is for Foretress, and Stone Edge for Shukle, with a Scope Lens. It still gets KO'd more often than I'd like, by Pokemon like Focus Sash Latias.

Who the fuck gives Latias a Focus Sash unless they're planning for something like that? Seriously. It's NOT practical


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 13, 2010)

That's another beef I have with Game Freak. Battle Tower hax. I could show you videos that prove I'm not crazy


----------



## Charizard (Nov 13, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Yes, I agree with the ranting in this thread. 649 Pok?mon is an easy thing to design and maintain and update.
> 
> Oh yes, and let's turn Encourage from a good ability to a totally broken one while we're at it. 150% power STAB Flare Blitz is already a great thing, but nooooooooooo... You want the recoil dropped too. You want 150% STAB Overheat without the stat drop. Oh hell, while we're at it why don't we make it so Encourage boosts all attacks by 150%, regardless of whether they have secondary effects or not? After all, turning Encourage from a great ability that greatly boosts Hihidaruma's and Feraligatr's usefulness as sweepers to something that's just completely broken is a great idea!
> 
> ...



You        mad?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2010)

Charizard has more right to be mad at GF than anyone else.

Btw, Stealth Rock says hai


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Wow, Icy Eagle, I really think you took things way out of context with this thread. Same with Lyra. This thread is basically a griping thread on things _you_ think GF just didn't do right or overlooked. Many of my examples are also things that have been pointed out and facepalmed at on other boards. Honestly, it's kind of a damper on the fun in this thread when someone goes around wrekking people's opinions on what GF fucked up on. Correction, not fucked up on, but what you think should've been different or what you would've liked to see.
> 
> Though that's all I'm going to say, as I really don't feel like arguing over whether a game production company meant to do this or that, as that wasn't the point of the thread. The point of the thread was to point out dumb things that _you_ think GF did or would've wanted different.



My issue wasn't with the thread's topic, as a matter of fact I think it's somewhat interesting. What I have issues is bitching about the topic in the most unfun way possible. Hurrf durrf trollfreak does not constitute fun in my mind.



> Oh, and this isn't trolling either. Denchura with 91% accurate STAB Thunder without needing rain support is like a gift from God.
> 
> Pot, kettle, black.



I wasn't saying that  thunder+cp.eyes = bad, as a matter of fact that's pretty good. I was saying that it's the only viable move it boosts. reading comprehension. but yeah it wasn't the best of examples.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 15, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> That's another beef I have with Game Freak. Battle Tower hax. I could show you videos that prove I'm not crazy



This.


This is one of the few things I really feel like I need to complain about.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2010)

There's a Walrein in the Battle Tower with a Quick Claw and Sheer Cold.

Quick Claw activated 3 times in a row.

Sheer Cold hit 3 times in a row.

Bull.

Shit.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 15, 2010)

...Silly Jυstin.  The reason why some people are annoyed by this thread is because there was little to no _tact_ in what was being said!

You could have more tastefully worded what you said and still verbally gotten your point across-- Immediate emotional alleviation not withstanding, of course. 

Anyways... I noticed that Giga Drain had an advantage over Drain Punch in D/P/Pt regarding PP. That was one major gripe I had with Game Freak aside from the constant switching of Hypnosis' accuracy, proportionally screwing over some of my tactics... And while I'm on the thought of technique changes, I wonder if anyone's checked the old-moves update page (for B/W) on Serebii?



I've noticed that, technique-wise, Drain Punch and Giga Drain are now both on a level playing field.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 15, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> ...Silly Jυstin.  The reason why some people are annoyed by this thread is because there was little to no _tact_ in what was being said!
> 
> You could have more tastefully worded what you said and still verbally gotten your point across-- Immediate emotional alleviation not withstanding, of course.
> 
> ...



Basically this is a more coherent non-rambling way of saying what I felt. You're the sex.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> ...Silly Jυstin.  The reason why some people are annoyed by this thread is because there was little to no _tact_ in what was being said!
> 
> You could have more tastefully worded what you said and still verbally gotten your point across-- Immediate emotional alleviation not withstanding, of course.
> 
> ...



Normally people only have a problem when I show lack of tack towards them  But yeah I was kinda blunt with my points. No use beating around the bush, right? 

Although the griping expressed towards my griping showed just as little tact. Your post is actually the one tactful post we should be listening to. You know, kettles don't listen when pots call them black. Though, I said it the way I said it purposely to add emotion. I didn't want my rants to be dull 

Holy shit, Icicle Spear has 25 power now? Cloyster just got _a lot_ more popular in my book. Already wanted to have one with Rock Blast because of Chain Link, but now with Icicle Spear just as strong, and with 100% accuracy, and Rock Blast Boosted 10%, that just fucking rocks.

Also liking Drain Punch's alterations too. Seems like all those multi-strike moves were boosted to 25 power, or if they had it, boosted up to 90% accuracy.

And they made Glare 90%? My Dunsparce is gonna love that 

Growth now also benefits Victreebel more, for those who run Leaf Blade and Sludge Bomb.


Though something still eludes me. Why does Slam exist? It's weaker than Body Slam and has less accuracy, and has no effect. It's like a piss poor version of Strength, which no one uses anyway. They should either boost it's accuracy to at least 95% or make it like Power Whip. I don't care for the move, but I've just always wondered


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Dec 27, 2010)

IMO, the biggest troll from Game Freak was Mamanbo not being an evo of Luvdisc, he needed an evo BADLY and they shit on him.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 27, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> There's a Walrein in the Battle Tower with a Quick Claw and Sheer Cold.
> 
> Quick Claw activated 3 times in a row.
> 
> ...




Battle Tower Hax eh? That isn't my case. I remember I was fighting my rival's father and Dragonite got a critical hit on my first two pokes. But then it paid off when I sent out my Blissy and it managed to solo his entire team due to him frequently missing


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish my Spinda, Dunsparce, and Castform were more useful, though it can't really be considered a troll.

But still...


----------



## Starrk (Dec 28, 2010)

I remember trying out a Castform for the first time.

I hated it.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm going to Pokesav a super Spinda/Dunsparce/Castform.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

Stark said:


> I remember trying out a Castform for the first time.
> 
> I hated it.



When I got it from the Weather Institute for the first time I was thinking "Oh boy, this thing is gonna rock my fucking socks."

But then it didn't.


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

THE COMPLETE LIST OF THE UNFORGIVABLE AND DECEITFUL MISTAKES MADE BY GAME FREAK AND POK?MON COMPANY CONCERNING THE VIDEOGAMES AND BY THE DECEASED TAKESHI SHUDO?S SUCCESSOR WRITERS CONCERING THE ANIME


In Pok?mon Red, Blue and Yellow Versions there are some mistakes which should never have happened:

-Just before challenging Female Gym Leaders Misty, Erika and Sabrina, the Female Trainer appearance theme should have played at the end of their speeches.

-If Psychic-type Pok?mon really were weak against Ghost-type Pok?mon (besides to Bug-type ones) since the 1st generation, then even the Ghost-type move LICK should have been super effective against them; this doesn't happen before the 2nd generation.

-The Ghost-type move LICK either should have depended on the user Pok?mon's Special Abilities, or at least should have minimum damage power 30, instead of 20.

-LICKITUNG should have known LICK since its first experience levels from 1st generation already: then, by training, it anyways could have learnt the following moves it actually learns, but at slightly different levels.

-CHARIZARD, after learning FLAMETHROWER at level 46, should have learnt FIRE SPIN at level 57, NOT at level 55. Its not evolved form CHARMELEON should have learnt the move at level 51, NOT at level 56.

-The 1st generation "suicide" moves (both SELFDESTRUCT and EXPLOSION) and the following generations' ones (FINAL GAMBIT, HEALING WISH and MEMENTO) all should have had one single, not upgradeable, Power Point, instead of five (even SMEARGLE's 2nd generation move SKETCH does have one single PP); besides, they should have allowed the user who used them and got fainted, only if it knocked down the target as well, after using them.

-Both Grass and Bug types, actually as resistant to Ground type as Ice type, should both have been capable to erase Poison type's weakness to Ground-type attacks, as regards Grass/Poison-type and Bug/Poison-type Pok?mon (such as BULBASAUR, ODDISH, BELLSPROUT, WEEDLE and VENONAT).

-Poison, Bug and Ghost types ALL should have belonged to the "special" typologies (like Fire, Water, Electric, Grass, Ice, Psychic and Dragon types), instead to the "physical" ones (like Normal, Fighting, Ground, Flying and Rock types).

-As KABUTO learns LEER at level 44 and HYDRO PUMP at level 49 and its evolution KABUTOPS learns them at levels 46 and 53 respectfully, so should have done OMANYTE and its evolution OMASTAR (by learning SPIKE CANNON and HYDRO PUMP at levels 44 and 49 the first one and at levels 46 and 53 the second one, NOT the contrary concerning both of them!).

-Just like at Seafom Islands, whose four rocks block the water stream in both its sides, both to ARTICUNO's tiny island and to the exit, and stay there for all the rest of the game, so it should have happened on Victory Road, whose rocks needed to activate the platform which open the various passages should have permanently stay there for all the rest of the game.


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

In Pok?mon Yellow Version there should have been some differences than to Red and Blue Versions:

-Every time you face both Jessie and James during your adventure, they were supposed to be called JESJAM, not ROCKET, as they are not like the other anonymous Team Rocket members!

-After the second battle, as you face them at Lavender Town's Pok?mon Tower and at Saffron City's Silph Co.'s last floors, they both should have the following Pok?mon order:

a1)VICTREEBEL Lev 29
b1)LICKITUNG Lev 29
c1)MEOWTH Lev 30
d1)ARBOK Lev 30
e1)WEEZING Lev 30,

instead of:

MEOWTH Lev 27
ARBOK Lev 27
WEEZING Lev 27

in the Pok?mon Tower; and:

a2)LICKITUNG Lev 33
b2)VICTREEBEL Lev 33
c2)WEEZING Lev 35
d2)ARBOK Lev 35
e2)MEOWTH Lev 36,

instead of:

WEEZING Lev 31
ARBOK Lev 31
MEOWTH Lev 31

in Silph Co.

-They also should have appeared at Pok?mon League as you defeat your Rival for the last time, only in order to challenge you because you ruined Team Rocket criminal organization by defeating three times their boss Giovanni (including Viridian City's Gym Leader battle) and they should have the following Pok?mon team:

HYPNO Lev 61
LICKITUNG Lev 62
VICTREEBEL Lev 62
ARBOK Lev 64
WEEZING Lev 64
MEOWTH Lev 65.

-Just like in Red and Blue Versions, in the mandatory Rival battles no. 5 and 6 (both inside the Silph Co. and on Route 21 as you get all the eight Pok?mon League badges), the Rival's battle theme should have been as the same as the Gym Leaders and the Elite Four Leader Lance's one, NOT any other Pok?mon trainer and Elite Four Lorerei, Bruno and Agatha's one! The same should have been for Jessie and James Silph Co.'s fourth battle, too.

-The Rival and Jessie and James' appearance themes (concerning Rival's mandatory battles no. 5 and 6 and Jessie and James Silph Co. and Pok?mon League's battle) should have played at speeded up rhythm. Only Rival's mandatory battle no. 6 satisfied this condition.

-Even the extra battle against Jessie and James, which should have come after winning the final battle against your Rival, should have the final battle's theme.

-At the beginning and at the end of the Pok?mon League's Special Battle against Jessie and James, these latter's sprite should have been different from the one in the previous battles (this has been respected as concerns the Rival, since his mandatory battle no. 3 on the S.S. Anne).

-As the super-evil Team Rocket members Jessie and James appeared at Pok?mon League, Pikachu, if not fainted yet, should have reacted furiously against them (there should have been its picture showing its very angry face as it uses THUNDER BOLT in lieu of THUNDER SHOCK, after a bubble with a skull appeared on its head together with the one with an exclamation mark appearing on the player's head), although it cannot minimally scare them.

-Differently from Red and Blue Versions, the Bicycle's theme should only have been played in the Bicycle Road (Routes 16, 17 and 18) in Yellow Version: only in Route 23, Victory Road and Indigo Plateau this condition has been satisfied.


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

Pok?mon League's Battles in Pok?mon Yellow Version

LOREREI (ROUND 1)

DEWGONG Lev 54: BUBBLE BEAM, AURORA BEAM, REST and TAKEDOWN
CLOYSTER Lev 53: SUPERSONIC, CLAMP, ICE BEAM and SPIKE CANNON
SLOWBRO Lev 54: SURF, PSYCHIC, WITHDRAW and AMNESIA
JYNX Lev 56: DOUBLESLAP, ICE PUNCH, LOVELY KISS and THRASH
LAPRAS Lev 56: BODYSLAM, CONFUSE RAY, HYDRO PUMP and BLIZZARD

BRUNO (ROUND 2)

ONIX Lev 53: ROCK SLIDE, DIG, SCREECH and SLAM
HITMONCHAN Lev 55: ICE PUNCH, THUNDER PUNCH, FIRE PUNCH and DOUBLETEAM
HITMONLEE Lev 55: DOUBLEKICK, DOUBLETEAM, HI JUMP KICK and MEGA KICK
ONIX Lev 56: EARTHQUAKE, SCREECH, SLAM and ROCK SLIDE
MACHAMP Lev 58: KARATE-CHOP, STRENGTH, LEER and SUBMISSION

AGATHA (ROUND 3)

GENGAR Lev 56: LICK, CONFUSE RAY, SUBSTITUTE and MEGA DRAIN
GOLBAT Lev 56: SUPERSONIC, LEECH LIFE, WING ATTACK and TOXIC
HAUNTER Lev 55: CONFUSE RAY, LICK, HYPNOSIS and DREAM EATER
ARBOK Lev 58: WRAP, GLARE, SCREECH and ACID
GENGAR Lev 60: HYPNOSIS, PSYCHIC, CONFUSE RAY and DREAM EATER

LANCE (ROUND 4)

GYARADOS Lev 58: DRAGON RAGE, LEER, HYDRO PUMP and HYPER-BEAM
DRAGONAIR Lev 56: THUNDERBOLT, SLAM, THUNDER WAVE and HYPER-BEAM
DRAGONAIR Lev 56: WRAP, BUBBLE BEAM, ICE BEAM and HYPER-BEAM
AERODACTYL Lev 60: WING ATTACK, FLY, SWIFT and HYPER-BEAM
DRAGONITE Lev 62: THUNDER, FIRE BLAST, BLIZZARD and HYPER-BEAM

GARY, or the CHAMPION RIVAL (FINAL BATTLE)

Regular Pok?mon:

SANDSLASH Lev 61: POISON STING, SLASH, FURY SWIPES and EARTHQUAKE
ALAKAZAM Lev 59: PSYCHIC, PSYBEAM, KINESIS and RECOVER
EXEGGUTOR Lev 61: BARRAGE, HYPNOSIS, STOMP and LEECH SEED

If he has got VAPOREON:

NINETALES Lev 61: QUICK ATTACK, TAIL WHIP, CONFUSE RAY and FIRE SPIN
MAGNETON Lev 63: THUNDERBOLT, SCREECH, SWIFT and THUNDER WAVE
VAPOREON Lev 65: QUICK ATTACK, HYDRO PUMP, AURORA BEAM and MIST

If he has got FLAREON:

MAGNETON Lev 61: THUNDERBOLT, SCREECH, SWIFT and THUNDER WAVE
CLOYSTER Lev 63: CLAMP, ICE BEAM, SPIKE CANNON and AURORA BEAM
FLAREON Lev 65: QUICK ATTACK, REFLECT, FIRE SPIN and FLAMETHROWER

If he has got JOLTEON:

CLOYSTER Lev 61: CLAMP, ICE BEAM, SPIKE CANNON and AURORA BEAM
NINETALES Lev 63: QUICK ATTACK, TAIL WHIP, CONFUSE RAY and FIRE SPIN
JOLTEON Lev 65: QUICK ATTACK, THUNDER WAVE, PIN MISSLE and THUNDER

JESSIE and JAMES, called "JESJAM", not "ROCKET"! (SPECIAL BATTLE)

HYPNO Lev 61: HYPNOSIS, DREAM EATER, PSYCHIC and FLASH
LICKITUNG Lev 62: LICK, DISABLE, SLAM and CUT
VICTREEBEL Lev 62: RAZOR LEAF, ACID, STUN POWDER and SOLAR BEAM
ARBOK Lev 64: ACID, POISON STING, GLARE and BITE
WEEZING Lev 64: SLUDGE, SMOG, EXPLOSION and SMOKE-SCREEN
MEOWTH Lev 65: FURY SWIPES, SLASH, BODYSLAM and DOUBLE EDGE


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

MISSINGNO. bug should have been a fake Pok?mon with the following stats:

Level 100;

Health Points: 500;

Attack: 300;

Defense: 300;

Speed: 300;

Specials: 300;

-It should have been introduced as a evil smiling M shaped pixel mass;

-It ONLY should have had the legendary Pok?mon ZAPDOS altered cry;

-Its 'M alternate form shouldn't have existed;

-And it should have had the following moves:

SKY ATTACK, BLIZZARD, FIRE BLAST and HYDRO PUMP

For the rest, it however causes as the same problems regularly contested in the videogames, such as:

1)Ruining the savings if directly sent to Bill's PC;
2)Ruining the Pok?mon League Hall of Fame's Champion Pok?mon List;
3)Compromising the battle graphics, if used in battle until it doesn't win one battle at least and transforms, via evolution, in any other officially recognized Pok?mon (ex. KANGASKHAN), although keeping its original cry;
4)Busting both its general stats and moves, if you teach any move which is different from the ones it should have had;
5)Also altering them if you trade or clone it after it transformed into another official Pok?mon.


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

General Mistakes on the Type Affinity (as pure) in every Pok?mon Videogame from Second Generation on (including the Anime):

1)Poison Type should STRICTLY have remained super-effective against Bug-type Pok?mon, not only against the Grass-type ones; it also should have been weak against Steel-type Pok?mon, not only against the Ground and Psychic-type ones (because Poison attacks don't affect at all Steel-type Pok?mon!).

2)Besides having been super-effective against Poison, Ice and Rock-type Pok?mon, Steel-type Pok?mon should STRICTLY have been weak against Electric-type attacks (the Steel Type isn't very effective against Electric Type either), not only against Fire, Fighting and Ground-type attacks.

3)Water Type should NEVER have been very effective against Electric-type Pok?mon, since it never was against itself, Grass-Type and Dragon-Type.

4)If during the 1st Generation Ghost-type moves had no effect on Psychic-type Pok?mon, they FORCELY were supposed to have no effect on BOTH Fighting and Normal-Type Pok?mon, from 2nd Generation on (but also Normal and Fighting-type moves don't affect Ghost-type Pok?mon).

5)If strong and weak at the same time to Poison-type Pok?mon in the 1st Generation, Bug-type Pok?mon, from 2nd Generation on, should FORCELY have remain only weak to Poison-type attacks; they also should have been weak against Ice-type attacks, not only against Fire, Flying, Poison and Rock-type ones.

6)The Dark Type, by being weak against both Bug and Fighting-type attacks, should NEVER have been very effective on Bug-type Pok?mon, just like it isn't on the Fighting-type ones.


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

The gross mistake concerning the Second Generation Pok?mon Umbreon:

Eevee's Dark-type evolution Umbreon should have been independently able, just like many other Dark-type Pok?mon, to learn Crunch, not Screech, at levels 47 (from 2nd to 3rd Generation), 64 (from 4th to 5th Generation) and 29 (Pok?mon Black 2 and White 2 Versions); it wasn't only supposed to inherit Bite from Eevee, nor only to learn all the other Dark-type moves it is able to learn, via TM or the Move Tutors!


The other mistakes which are on Pok?mon Gold, Silver and Crystal Versions (Including their remakes):

1)The so-called Rival, by default Silver, was nothing but a despicable Pok?mon thief who only enslaved and badly treated every Pok?mon he stole, in order to arrogantly become the strongest Pok?mon Trainer in the world: during the main story, he actually was supposed to have his final punishment, like being sent forever to prison, after his last challenge against the player, instead of getting away! Such a villain like him should have been better labeled as an Antagonist, just like all the Other Villains of all the games of this series, despite his role of Rival. Then, if he was a much more reasonable and smarter rival, he should have challenged the player at least twice more, in Kanto region, not at Mt. Moon only (after the end of the main story's "first part" in Jotho as you win the first time in the Indigo Plateau's Pok?mon League).

2)Those games' wild Kanto Pok?mon had to appear, not at low levels such as from about 10 to 30, but from about level 40 to level 60. As for the ones you find in Route 28 and Mt. Silver, they should have levels between around 65 and 75. Finally, the legendary Pok?mon Raikou, Entei and Suicune, should have been at level 60 each one: the legendary Lugia and Ho-oh, on the other hand, should have been at level 80 each one!


Serious mistakes concerning Black 2 and White 2 Versions:

1)Challenging  the Shadow Triad (after the end of the main game) with no withdraw change after every victory ONCE was enough and, after you defeat them, they should never have come back bordering you again.

2)The Hidden Grottos ALWAYS were FORCELY supposed to regenerate their content AT 100% of probabilities after every 256 steps (NOT at a pathetical 5% of probabilities).

3)After you defeat them twice or three times (maximum), each Pok?mon Breeder should permanently have given up challenging you.

4)Only two difficulty levels for all the Funfest Missions were enough (instead of four), considering their extremely scarce utility and some of them to REALLY be impossible.

5)Game Freak and colleagues committed the extremely bad mistake of making the most difficult Pok?mon World Tournament and Battle Subway?s tournaments excessively difficult even for the strongest and most expert worldwide players as well!


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

Gross Mistakes concerning determined Starting Pok?mon's classification in both the videogames and the anime:

1)Third Generation Starter Pok?mon MUDKIP was FORCELY supposed to be classified as a Water/Ground-type Pok?mon since its basic form (NOT as a pure Water-type Pok?mon!), because the Pok?dex describes it as a Mud Fish and because it already learns MUD-SLAP, as first Ground-type move, at level 6 and WATER GUN, as first Water-type move, at level 10. So it should NEVER have been classified as a Water/Ground-type Pok?mon only from as it evolves into MARSHTOMP (who learns MUD SHOT at level 16 just after evolving).

2)Fourth Generation Starter Pok?mon CHIMCHAR, differently from both Third and Fifth Generation Starter Pok?mon TORCHIC and TEPIG, was FORCELY supposed to be classified as a Fire/Fighting-type Pok?mon since its basic form (NOT as a pure Fire-type Pok?mon!): clearly described as a Chimp from the Pok?dex, it STRICTLY could and had to learn, as first move of its second type, the Fighting-type move LOW KICK, not the Dark-type move TAUNT, at level 9. So it should NEVER have been classified as a Fire/Fighting-type Pok?mon only from as it evolves into MONFERNO (who learns MACH PUNCH at level 14 just after evolving).

3)First Generation Starter Pok?mon BULBASAUR (the only one among these three Pok?mon who correctly was classified as a Grass/Poison-type Pok?mon since its basic form) and its evolution family (IVYSAUR and VENUSAUR) should STRICTLY have been able to independently learn, besides to POISON POWDER, other Poison-type moves during every generation, although very few. This was supposed to happen not only via TM (such as TOXIC, SLUDGE BOMB and VENOSHOCK) or if it's born with moves inherited from the father (such as SLUDGE), but also from the Move Tutors (concerning a move like GASTRO ACID).


Mistakes about some moves Pok?mon can learn and use:

1)Every suicide move (Selfdestruct, Explosion, Heal Wish, Memento and Final Gambit) were supposed to have one single, not upgradeable Power Point and to let the user gain experience, only if this latter defeated the opponent by using them.

2)The moves which can rise, with a 10% probabilities, all the user's statistics by one (AncientPower, Silver Wind and Ominous Wind), were supposed to have Power 120, not 60.

3)The Feint move, if hitting through both Protect and Detect, was supposed to inflict a triple damage to the one it normally inflicts.

4)The three Elemental Pledges (Grass, Fire and Water), since they can be taught to their relative Starting Pok?mon and evolutions (only if ALL of them are very happy) and they double their power for each combination and related secondary effects which last four turns each during a Double Battle (Grass+Fire Pledges, Water+Grass Pledges and Fire+Water Pledges), were also supposed to be combined all together during a Triple Battle (so Grass+Fire+Water Pledges), by tripling their combined power and creating, for six turns, a devastating secondary super effect for all the opponents (such as a total eclipses granting at 100% the secondary effects success, a wide field of thorns damaging every opponent except for the Rock and Steel-type ones and an ice pack minimizing their speed, all of the effects together). Besides, every Elemental Pledge had to be a multi-enemy target move, instead of a single-target move.

5)The Razor Wind move had to remain classified as a Flying-type move, not to become a Normal-type one. And it also had to attack ALL of the opponents, even during a Triple Battle.

6)The Brick Break move, if hitting targets who used either Reflect or Light-Screen, had both to break their barriers and inflict double damage.

7)The Fighting-type move Focus Punch with power 150, despite it is scarcely dependable, because of the user to be forced acting last and highly risk to take even the minimal damage and to completely fail it, was supposed to have got only five PPs, instead of twenty, otherwise it seems you can use it lots of times (vainly) during a battle. No matter if it has low priority (-3) than many other moves.

8)The One-hit K.O. move Guillotine had to become a Steel-type move.

9)Reshiram and White Kyurem's exclusive move Fusion Flare and Zekrom and Black Kyurem's exclusive move Fusion Bolt BOTH should have been multi-enemy target moves, instead of single-target moves, just like the three Elemental Pledges.

10)Keldeo's exclusive move Secret Sword and Meloetta's exclusive move Relic Song were supposed to have Power 100 and 90 respectfully, not Power 85 and 75.

11)The Extreme Speed move, if twice more powerful (Power 80) and with double action priority (+2) than Quick Attack, should have had 15 PP, instead of 5. As for Sucker Punch, it should have had 10 PP (always instead of 5).


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

Mistakes concerning Ash Ketchum's Pok?mon in the anime:

1)During all Kanto's saga, after his male Charmander maxed his evolution to Charizard (despite he disobeyed his young trainer as Charmeleon and as Charizard himself until the episode with Poliwrath endowed with Ice Beam), also his male Bulbasaur and Squirtle had to evolve at least into Ivysaur and Wartortle, no matter if they were left to Prof. Oak's laboratory (as regards the first of them, even after the first saga) and were in foster care to other trainers (as regards the second of them), although the righteously keep the moves they actually would have learnt.

2)During all Jotho's saga (or the Sinnoh's saga), as his female Chikorita and Cyndaquil evolved respectfully into Bayleef and Quilava (each one with their own moves), so his male Totodile had to evolve at least into Croconaw and learn some new Water-type or Ice-type moves (such as Hydropump, Aqua Tail or Ice Fang).

3)During Hoenn's saga his Swellow had to learn Sky Attack.

4)During Sinnoh's saga, his male Torterra, besides having learnt Leaf Storm after just evolving from Grotle, had to learn at least a new Ground-type move (ex. Earthquake or Earth Power). His male Buizel had to evolve into Floatzel, too!

5)During Unova's saga, after his male Tepig evolved into Pignite, also his male Oshawott and his female Snivy had to evolve, at least, into Dewott and Servine respectfully; besides, the first one had to learn Water Pledge after evolving, whereas the second one had to learn Leaf Tornado before evolving and Grass Pledge after her evolution. As for his female Unfezant, she had to learn other two moves, Steel Wing (maybe taught by Ash) and Sky Attack (alone): plus, his male Scraggy should have evolved into Scrafty and learn both Fire Punch and Foul Play, whereas his Boldore had to learn Earth Power first and to evolve into Gigalith then. Finally, Ash could and had to take the occasion to officially catch, at least, a new Steel-type and a new Psychic-type Pok?mon (ex. Durant and Shiny Reuniclus).

6)From the Second Generation (Jotho's saga) on, ALL OF THE POK?MON he had got should have been revealed either male or female ones (male ones such as Bulbasaur/Ivysaur, Charzard and Sceptile, or female ones such as Bayleef and Aipom/Ambipom).

7)In the anime's Anglophone versions (and all the others), Ash himself had to pay attention to the actual gender of each of his Pok?mon (except for the eventual genderless ones he had): for example, during two episodes of Season 15, Black and White: Rival Destinies, told his Snivy and Unfezant something like: "Are you ready for battle, Snivy?" and "Very good, Unfezant, great job!", he always should have called them females when he speaks to them, just like he did with the legendary Meloetta (although she actually is a Genderless Pok?mon!).

Conclusion: All of Ash's Water-type Starter Pok?mon should have evolved at least once out of twice, just like Brock's Mudkip, who evolved into Marshtomp, and May's (maybe female) Squirtle, who evolved into Wartortle: his Oshawott, besides evolving into Dewott, should have had the occasion to evolve, at the end of Unova's saga, into Samurott as well (by learning Revenge just before his evolution, Hydro Cannon just after it and finally Megahorn, too), because Ash's rival Cameron has got a female exemplar. So had to evolve the rest of the Pok?mon previously named, during Ash & co.'s adventures, but avoiding to alter the anime's general plot. Finally, from Second Generation on, both Ash, most of his travel companions, their rivals and the other trainers had to learn distinguishing their Pok?mon's real gender and talking to them in the appropriate gender (except for the genderless Pok?mon, to whom it is possible to talk with "it" only).

Important: All of the reported mistakes were supposed to be corrected in the various Pok?mon movies too (including Pikachu's adventures' shorts).


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

The big mistake concerning Fourth Generation's legendary Pok?mon Heatran:

Since Heatran really belongs to every legendary Pok?mon's list too, there absolutely is no comprehensible reason for which, differently for the others, it should be either a male or a female Pok?mon with a probability of 50%. The most reasonable thing was that legendary Pok?mon EXCLUSIVELY was a single-gendered Pok?mon, or a genderless one!


The mistake which concerns two items improving the holder Pok?mon's statistics:

Both the Light Ball, which doubles both Pikachu's Normal and Special Attacks, and Lucky Punch, which increases by two Chansey's chances to make critical hits (plus the first item's secondary effect), should have instead worked on EVERY member of Pikachu’s evolution family and on Blissey, not only on the two of the Pok?mon: besides, from Sixth Generation on, the Light Ball also should have tripled Pichu, Pikachu and/or Raichu’s Speed, while the Lucky Punch, every time Chansey or Blissey makes a critical hit, should have increased by two their Physical and Special Defense!


The gross mistake concerning the First Generation Pok?mon Raticate:

Rattata's evolution Raticate, from the 4th Generation on, should have been able to learn, even through the Move Reminder, the three Elemental Bites (Fire Fang, Thunder Fang and Ice Fang).


Other mistakes:

1)The Global Trade Station, among its research criteria (at least from the fifth Generation), was supposed to establish the one in which you could decide what instrument has got the Pok?mon you look for: for example, it was supposed to be this if you are looking for a Magmar who holds a Magmarizer, an Electabuzz who holds an Electirizer, or a Porygon2 who holds a Dubious Disc!

2)If really any kind of Tournament (including the online ones) had to exclude the Legendary Pok?mon, ALL of the Legendary Pok?mon were supposed to be excluded, NOT ONLY the “Uber” ones (such as Mewtwo and Darkrai), but ALSO the non – “Uber” ones (such as Zapdos, Raikou and Thundurus)!


Sixth Generation seriously insane mistakes:

1)	first of all, the Basic Power of such moves as Flamethrower, Ice Beam, Fire Blast, Hydro Pump, Over Heat, Etc. NEVER should have been decreased (not even for a single move’s Basic Power unit!), because reducing their Basic Power only means to seriously compromise their own effectiveness in battle;
2)	secondly, Fennekin and its evolution family had the full right to learn alone (or by TM or by Move Tutor) an Electric-type move such as Spark or Discharge, a Fairy-type move such as Dazzling Gleam or Fairy Wind, or a Bug-type move such as Signal Beam;
3)	Froakie’s final evolution, Greninja, already being able to learn alone Night Slash at level 70, should have been able learning back, from the Move Reminder, the Bounce move (its not evolved forms Froakie and Frogadier both learn it at levels 39 and 44 respectively), together with Role Play and Mat Block, instead of Night Slash itself;
4)	in fourth place, I heard that some of the series’ fans were complaining about the lack of putting the Rhyhorn race competition in the videogames from the anime as a minigame in Santalune City as well;
5)	as fifth complain, the number of the Mega Evolutions was NOT enough in the videogames and it did NOT cover all of the previous generations to this one (also Venusaur and Blastoise had the full right to have got an X Mega Evolution and a Y Mega Evolution, just like Charizard and Mewtwo);
6)	concerning Ash Ketchum’s Pok?mon in the anime, I ABSOLUTELY expect his (male) Froakie to evolve into Frogadier at least and perhaps into Greninja as well, with a bit of luck, because it’s time to stop with the outrageous fact nobody allowed his previous Water-type Starters (Squirtle, Totodile and Oshawott) to evolve once at least;
7)	the Pok?mon Transfer Service had to allow transferring to the Pok?mon Bank (or to Pok?mon X and Y versions) BOTH all of your Pok?mon AND the items assigned to them coming from Pok?mon Black, White, Black 2 and White 2 Versions;
8)	after righteously losing its resistance to both Ghost and Dark-types (by becoming defensively neutral on them), Steel-type was supposed to become offensively not very effective on Ground-type;
9)	finally, in Pok?mon X and Y, if Pikachu is voiced by an official voice actor such as Ikue Ohtani, so should have been the other members of its evolution family, Pichu and Raichu!

END OF THE LIST


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

And this is what this guy REALLY thinks and say by speaking the truth, because those GF, Pok?mon Company & co. motherfuckers ALWAYS proved having trolled and betrayed Pok?mon fans (and former fans like this guy itself) and only deserve being permanentely chased away if they will not r4adically change both their trollish behaviour and EVERYTHING listed on this guy's posts and contested to them FROM NOW ON.

No trollish attitude was made here and none of this guy's posts is to be trolled uselessly.


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

As last two things, this guy shows the Type compatibily Tables demontrating how those affinities were to be from 2nd to 5th Generation and for 6th Generation respectively:


TABLE 1 (From 2nd to 5th Generation):

?	Normal	Fire	Water	Electric	Grass	Ice	Fighting	Poison	Ground	Flying	Psychic	Bug	Rock	Ghost	Dragon	Dark	Steel
Normal	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	?	0	 	 	?
Fire	 	?	?	 	2	2	 	 	 	 	 	2	?	 	?	 	2
Water	 	2	?	?	?	 	 	 	2	 	 	 	2	 	?	 	 
Electric	 	 	2	?	?	 	 	 	0	2	 	 	 	 	?	 	2
Grass	 	?	2	 	?	 	 	?	2	?	 	?	2	 	?	 	?
Ice	 	?	?	 	2	?	 	 	2	2	 	2	 	 	2	 	?
Fighting	2	 	 	 	 	2	 	?	 	?	?	?	2	0	 	2	2
Poison	 	 	 	 	2	 	 	?	?	 	 	2	?	?	 	 	0
Ground	 	2	 	2	?	 ?	 	2	 	0	 	?	2	 	 	 	2
Flying	 	 	 	?	2	 	2	 	 	 	 	2	?	 	 	 	?
Psychic	 	 	 	 	 	 	2	2	 	 	?	 	 	 	 	0	?
Bug	 	?	 	 	2	?	?	?	 	?	2	 	 	?	 	2	?
Rock	 	2	 	 	 	2	?	 	?	2	 	2	 	 	 	 	?
Ghost	0	 	 	 	 	 	0	 	 	 	2	 	 	2	 	?	?
Dragon	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	2	 	?
Dark	 	 	 	 	 	 	?	 	 	 	2	?	 	2	 	?	?
Steel	 	?	?	?	 	2	 	2	 	 	 	 	2	 	 	 	?

	"2" means "Super-effective														
	"?" means "Not very effective"													
	"0" means "Doesn't affect"														



TABLE 2 (6th Generation):

?	Normal	Fire	Water	Electric	Grass	Ice	Fighting	Poison	Ground	Flying	Psychic	Bug	Rock	Ghost	Dragon	Dark	Steel	Fairy
Normal													?	0			?	
Fire		?	?		2	2						2	?		?		2	
Water		2	?	?	?				2				2		?			
Electric			2	?	?				0	2					?		2	
Grass		?	2		?			?	2	?		?	2		?		?	
Ice		?	?		2	?			2	2		2			2		?	
Fighting	2					2		?		?	?	?	2	0		2	2	?
Poison					2			?	?			2	?	?			0	2
Ground		2		2	?	?		2		0		?	2				2	
Flying				?	2		2					2	?				?	
Psychic							2	2			?					0	?	2
Bug		?			2	?	?	?		?	2			?		2	?	?
Rock		2				2	?		?	2		2					?	
Ghost	0						0				2			2		?		
Dragon															2		?	0
Dark							?				2	?		2		?		?
Steel		?	?	?		2		2	?				2				?	2
Fairy		?	2				2	?			?				2	2	?	

	"2" means "Super-effective"															
	"?" means "Not very effective"														
	"0" means "Doesn't affect"															


Although they don't look readable, they are themselves.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2014)

Am I in the twilight zone?


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

No, just in the Anti Game/Troll Freak zone...


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 14, 2014)

shit i dont care about

big deal
they nerf everything in the name of balance 

also i hacked myself a timid heatran with eruption

trollolololol


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 14, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*



Axl Low said:


> shit i dont care about
> 
> big deal
> they nerf everything in the name of balance
> ...




Sorry, but this guy does care about letting as most people as possible realize about this scandal. And Strongly.


----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 17, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*

Seriously, it's REALLY time to put an end to this outrageous scandal and this guy is NEVER going to change its mind about.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Betrayed by Game Freak (Feb 17, 2014)

*Game Freak = Troll Confirmed*



Pure truth, man: pure truth this guy revealed and will never stop repeating, not even if it dies


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2014)

shit people care about = none of it was found in this thread


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 17, 2014)

Shit son you taking this way too seriously.



> the Pok?mon Transfer Service had to allow transferring to the Pok?mon Bank (or to Pok?mon X and Y versions) BOTH all of your Pok?mon AND the items assigned to them coming from Pok?mon Black, White, Black 2 and White 2 Versions;



Would make sense, if the EXP Share was not retconned to be a Key Item in 6th gen - as thus it would be incompatible.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2014)

HAHAHA, NOPE.


----------

